# Powder Coating? Matte White vs Gloss White. Opinions?



## riverrunner07 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm rebuilding a Jamis full suspension and I'm going to be Powder coating the frame white. The only thing I'm not sure about is going with a Matte or Gloss Finish. Any opinions, experience? Thanks


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

riverrunner07 said:


> I'm rebuilding a Jamis full suspension and I'm going to be Powder coating the frame white. The only thing I'm not sure about is going with a Matte or Gloss Finish. Any opinions, experience? Thanks


Based on my experience with our own products (non bike related, but powder coated anyways).

Matte white may be harder to keep clean (oil grease etc). A gloss white is easier to wipe off.

There is a "durable white" powder out there. It's more resistant to chipping and has an 80% gloss rating.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I agree, matte finish may look good for a while but glossy finish would be better in the long run, more practical for mountain biking, imo.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

How about..not white?


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm with the 'Squatch. But if I had to choose I'd go matte. I like matte colors though. Unless the gloss is pearlescent, then I'd hit that. Sucks that matte white is hard to keep clean.


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

monzie said:


> I'm with the 'Squatch. But if I had to choose I'd go matte. I like matte colors though. Unless the gloss is pearlescent, then I'd hit that. Sucks that matte white is hard to keep clean.


Matte black is all the rage right now. Satin black (30%-60% gloss) is another option.

Satin white should be better than flat white. It's cleanable at least. Worst happens use some light solvent to get the oil off - powdercoat will stand up to that stuff.

Oh also take a look at Prismatic Powders for ideas. That's what our powder coaters use for our stuff.

Here are some samples - maybe you can get some ideas:













































-S


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Matte powder coat picks up stains, your bike will look like it craps it's pant forever.

Go gloss.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

Personally I like white bikes. I'd go matt/eggshell and just keep it clean. I'm not anal about a dirty frame as long as it doesn't affect the performance/durability of the components. I have a white unit btw, and am debating on a white chameleon at the sc parking lot sale or waiting for a white nimble9 in my size.
I'm hoping that if I keep an all white stable, wifey will stop keeping track.(joking)


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I love the looks of a satin finish, but like the rest
say, white could be a PITA to keep clean.


----------



## stepitup_onenotch (Aug 27, 2012)

My 2013 Stumpjumper carbon Comp FSR 29er is matte black and white. the white has a few stains that won't come out. I keep a spray bottle of alcohol handy when I am working on it, the matte white is adamn pain in the ass actually.

My old 1998 Norco rampage is white, its still mostly white


----------



## tshennick (Dec 11, 2012)

i have a white frame and it looks dirrty no matter how many times i wash and wax


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

The thing about white is even when it's dirty people still know it's white. My white grip is greyish brown before I clean it, my friends still ask me sometime how I like the white grips. Saddle too


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 4, 2012)

Gloss. I love the look of thick glossy powder coat on a frame. Easier cleaning is a bonus.


----------

